
Magnus Carlsen buys chess platform Chessable.com - akbarnama
https://www.ft.com/content/c2a4b3a0-cd8b-11e9-99a4-b5ded7a7fe3f
======
bookofjoe
[http://archive.is/Ofjn7](http://archive.is/Ofjn7)

